# Free Videos of WSC Conference: Christ, Kingdom, and Culture



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 1, 2010)

]If you missed the conference you can still watch the videos online.

http://www.wscal.edu/resources/video/index.php

Session 1: "Every Square Inch" by W. Robert Godfrey
Session 2: "The Kingdom in the New Testament" by S. M. Baugh 
Session 3: "Christ and the State" by David M. VanDrunen
Session 4: "Christ and Education" by Dennis E. Johnson 
Session 5: "Christ and the Workplace" by Michael S. Horton 
Session 6: "The King and His Kingdoms" by W. Robert Godfrey 
Session 7: Questions & Answers: Panel Discussion Coming Soon


----------

